# i want to do some sub work in NH



## david-nh (Jan 5, 2003)

hello all. iam interested in talking with someone who is a plowing contractor in the manchester/ newhampshire area. and may be looing for a sub i have a 2003 chevy 2500 hd / feel free to email me at [email protected] /david


----------

